# 1989 maxima (MUST GO ASAP!!)



## driver01 (Oct 30, 2007)

Attention Nissan enthusiasts. I own a 5 speed 1989 maxima, 3.0 V6. I need to get it out of my driveway and give it a home before the winter. I'm not asking much for it. 

THE GOOD: 
- 3.0 V6 runs great! This motor starts up and runs like its new, no problems at all, if someone is looking for a motor swap, heres a good deal for you.
-Almost everything electric still works.
-sunroof has been replaced so it does not leak at all
-leather interior in decent condition.
-tires were replaced recently and have over 60% life left.

THE BAD: 
-The body has taken a toll with the rust. Like most 89's on the east coast, it has taken some abuse from salt every winter. 
-one window does not have power control.
-one door does not open from inside.

If you are interested you can contact me by e-mail : [email protected]
I am located in upstate N.Y, 20 min. from Poughkeepsie.
I am willing to settle for a good price, looking for minimum of $700.00.
I need the car gone ASAP!!


----------

